# arm's length principle



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2009)

Καλησπέρες,
Η ΕΕ μεταφράζει συνήθως αυτόν τον όρο ως «αρχή του πλήρους ανταγωνισμού».
Εγώ βρίσκω και αρκετά «αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων», όρος τον οποίο φαίνεται να προτιμά και ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης.
Εσείς τι λέτε;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arm's_length_principle

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο σε αυτό το συγκείμενο:
That the transactions between affiliated firms must be made purely on commercial basis both firms trying to maximize their advantage, and neither firm accommodating or favoring the other in any way.​http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/arm-s-length-principle.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2009)

Θα έλεγα ότι με το κείμενό σου μοιάζει σαφέστερος ένας *πλήρης (και άδολος) ανταγωνισμός*.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 30, 2009)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς αρχή του ανταγωνισμού. Στην πραγματικότητα έχει να κάνει με τη διαφάνεια. Ότι δηλαδή η δουλειά, ας πούμε, θα πάει στον καλύτερο και όχι στον δικό μας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Ότι δηλαδή η δουλειά, ας πούμε, θα πάει στον καλύτερο και όχι στον δικό μας.


Οπότε δεν είναι λάθος ο «γνήσιος, ανόθευτος (=χωρίς κουμπαριές) ανταγωνισμός».

Εγώ πάντως +1 στην «αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων».


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 30, 2009)

Πράγματι, επικρατεί πολυφωνία στις κοινοτικές αποδόσεις (παρεμπ. αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο για τα ελληνικά, και οι Γάλλοι έχουν ανάλογα προβλήματα). 
Σημειώνω:
- "πλήρης ανταγωνισμός" (και τί πάει να πει πλήρης; δεν αρκεί ο ανόθευτος ή ο κανονικός; )
- "κανονικές συνθήκες αγοράς" (χμ... ποιάς αγοράς όμως; στην ελεύθερη αγορά δηλ. είναι αφύσικες οι συνεργασίες εταιριών με τέτοιο τρόπο; )
- "θεμιτή εμπορική σχέση" (φλου, αλλά δεν είναι κακό εν προκειμένω)
- "αν δεν υπήρχαν ειδικές σχέσεις"
- αμετάφραστο.
- "επί ίσοις όροις" (σε κάποια κοντέξτ μπορεί να είναι και η καλύτερη απόδοση).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Μου αρέσουν αυτά που παραθέτει ο Ρογήρος, ωστόσο:


nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως +1 στην «αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων».


Γιατί «αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων» κι όχι «αρχή τής ενιαίας αντιμετώπισης»; Δηλαδή ούτε ευνοϊκότερη προς κάποιον, ούτε δυσμενέστερη;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2009)

Γιατί η αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων ήδη χρησιμοποιείται ως μετάφραση του όρου, φαντάζομαι.
Συν τοις άλλοις, αυτό που προτείνεις, Ζαζ, βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιείται από ΕΕ ως απόδοση του One-stop shop.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Μου αρέσουν αυτά που παραθέτει ο Ρογήρος, ωστόσο:
> Γιατί «αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων» κι όχι «αρχή τής ενιαίας αντιμετώπισης»; Δηλαδή ούτε ευνοϊκότερη προς κάποιον, ούτε δυσμενέστερη;



Καμιά αντίρρηση για αυτήν ή τις άλλες ερμηνευτικές αποδόσεις, αλλά στο κείμενο
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arm's_length_principle
μου ταιριάζει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να πω ότι κάποιος «κρατά τις αποστάσεις», «κρατά σε απόσταση». Και επειδή βρήκα να το λένε πολλοί και έγκυροι (αλλά σ' αυτό με πρόλαβε η παλ αστραπή).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2009)

Βρε σεις, καμία απολύτως αντίρρηση για το ότι χρησιμοποιείται εγκρίτως. Η ερώτησή μου περισσότερο είχε να κάνει με το κατά πόσον αυτό που είπα ανταποκρίνεται βέλτιστα νοηματικώς και καλύπτει ερμηνευτικά το _arm's length principle_. Αλλά, όσον αφορά τούτο 'δώ:


Palavra said:


> Συν τοις άλλοις, αυτό που προτείνεις, Ζαζ, βλέπω ότι χρησιμοποιείται από ΕΕ ως απόδοση του One-stop shop.


μόνο σ' εμένανε φαντάζει κάπως κουλή απόδοση για το one-stop shop;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> μόνο σ' εμένανε φαντάζει κάπως κουλή απόδοση για το one-stop shop;


Όχι, εννοείται!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 20, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Αναβίωση του νήματος :)

Στο κείμενό μου έχω σύναψη δανείων και παραχώρηση εμπορικών πιστώσεων που γίνονται at arms length terms. 

Η αναζήτηση στο Google σε ελληνικές σελίδες (τράπεζες, οικονομικές εφημερίδες κτλ) με τον όρο στα αγγλικά τον αποδίδουν ως "*υπό τους συνήθεις εμπορικούς όρους*" ή "*σύμφωνα με τις συνήθεις εμπορικές πρακτικές*" ή ακόμα "*σε καθαρά εμπορική βάση"* (που έχει και τα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα) και φαίνονται να είναι ακριβώς το 1/2 του ορισμού που δίνει το business dictionary. 

Εκτός από αυτά που έχετε ήδη αναφέρει (και στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο θα πρέπει να αποκλείσω τον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό και τη διαφάνεια, δεν μιλάμε για κάποιον διαγωνισμό, παραχώρηση γης για εκμετάλλευση κτλ, αλλά για συμβάσεις μεταξύ 2 ή περισσότερων μερών) βρίσκω σε χρηματιστηριακό ιστότοπο και το "επί ίσοις όροις" και το "σε αμερόληπτη βάση με ίσους όρους και πραγματικές τιμές χωρίς καμία επιρροή ή συγγενική σχέση". 

Σκέφτομαι να συνδυάσω τα παραπάνω και να το αποδώσω ως εξής: "επί ίσοις όροις και σε καθαρά εμπορική βάση" που φαίνεται να ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα στον ορισμό της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

"επί ίσοις όροις και σε καθαρά εμπορική βάση"
Καμιά αντίρρηση. Απ' όλα έχει αυτός ο μπαξές. Το _αξιοκρατικά_ δεν είδαμε ακόμα (αν κι αυτό είναι καλό για τους διαγωνισμούς του ΑΣΕΠ), και τα _αμερόληπτα_ και _ακριβοδίκαια_, που είναι καλά για τη λειτουργία της δικαιοσύνης. Και έχουμε ξεχάσει του κόμη το «με πλήρη διαφάνεια». Ο συνδυασμός που κάνεις παντρεύει δύο δημοφιλείς αποδόσεις και καλύπτει την ερμηνεία του λεξικού. Θα έλεγα ότι έχεις δέσει το γάιδαρό σου. Αν ήξερα κι εγώ τι να προτιμήσω για τον τίτλο, θα ήμασταν όλοι ευτυχείς. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν ήξερα κι εγώ τι να προτιμήσω για τον τίτλο, θα ήμασταν όλοι ευτυχείς. :)



Μα, είμαστε ευτυχείς, αγαπητέ Nickel, γιατί το φόρουμ αυτό είναι σαν το σλόγκαν γνωστής εταιρείας παιχνιδιών: ανακαλύπτουμε τον κόσμο με ατέλειωτες ώρες χαράς   Ρε κάτι βίτσια που έχουμε οι άνθρωποι!!


----------



## Themis (Aug 23, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την oliver_twisted και βρίσκω πιθανότατα ατυχείς και οπωσδήποτε όχι γενικής ισχύος τις αποδόσεις της ΕΕ. (Warning: βρίσκομαι σε διακοπές, οπότε όλα από μνήμης). Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, ο πυρήνας της έννοιας δεν είναι οι ίσοι όροι ανταγωνισμού, αλλά ότι μια συναλλαγή δεν πρέπει να νοθεύεται από μια υπέρ το δέον στενή επαφή των μερών, και άρα πιθανή μεροληψία λόγω της δημιουργίας συμπαθειών, αντιπαθειών, προσωπικής σχέσης κτλ. Και, κατ' επέκταση, αν ήδη υπάρχουν τέτοιες σχέσεις, δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζουν τη συναλλαγή. Τον όρο τον έχω συναντήσει σε σχέση με διαγωνισμό για πρόσληψη προσωπικού και σήμαινε ότι αποκλειόταν η προσωπική επαφή μεταξύ αποφασιζόντων και υποψηφίου, πέραν βέβαια της απολύτως αναγκαίας για την ίδια την εξέταση. Ο πυρήνας της έννοιας δεν είναι η _ισότητα _των αποστάσεων αλλά η _ύπαρξή _τους. Σωστότατες κατά περίπτωση οι προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις της oliver_twisted. Αν πάντως χρειαζόταν να αποδώσω τον αγγλικό όρο στη γενικότητά του, δηλαδή με μια μετάφραση που να παραπέμπει στο πρωτότυπο και να είναι γενικής ισχύος, θα έτεινα να μιλήσω για _αρχή της τήρησης αποστάσεων_.


----------



## Themis (Aug 23, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, κατόπιν ωρίμου αναγνώσεως της προϊστορίας του νήματος, διαπιστώνω ότι όφειλα να εγκωμιάσω το νικέλειο #8:


nickel said:


> μου ταιριάζει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να πω ότι κάποιος «κρατά τις αποστάσεις», «κρατά σε απόσταση».


Διαπιστώνω επίσης ότι όφειλα να διευκρινίσω πως, στην πρόταση της oliver_twisted, ήθελα να δώσω έμφαση στο σκέλος "σε καθαρά εμπορική βάση". Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αυτό ακριβώς εννοείται. Χωρίς προσωπικές ή εταιρικές μεροληψίες, ουδέτερα, χωρίς να νοθεύεις την άδολη επιδίωξη του κέρδους με άλλα κριτήρια, εξ ορισμού δόλια. Να πουλάς φτηνότερα στο παιδί σου απ' ό,τι στον ξένο; Θεός φυλάξοι! Όμως το σκέλος "επί ίσοις όροις" το βρίσκω λίγο, πώς να το πω, twisted  .


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 23, 2010)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, Θέμη, το είδα κι εγώ στο κείμενό μου ότι δεν τράβαγε το "επί ίσοις όροις" γιατί πολλές φορές αναφερόταν σε συμβάσεις με τρίτους για μεταβιβάσεις μετοχών "οι όροι των οποίων έπρεπε να είναι λιγότερο ευνοϊκοί για τα τρίτα μέρη απ'ότι οι προτεινόμενοι όροι των εταιρειών του ίδιου ομίλου του συμβαλλομένου" (δικαίωμα προτίμησης επί των μετοχών κτλ). Με άλλα λόγια, το "επί ίσοις όροις" πήγε περίπατο. :)


----------



## eleftheria (Sep 20, 2011)

Το ξαναφέρνω στην επιφάνεια με το εξής απόσπασμα: 

In order to establish your credibility with clients as an Interim Manager, Contractor or Consultant, and to satisfy HM Revenue & Customs that you are truly *operating at arms’ length *you will need to consider the perception of some or all of the following by your clients (direct or third party)...


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Έχουν κατατεθεί στο νήμα τόσα και τόσο ωραία και μου ταιριάζουν σχεδόν όλα. Π.χ. «ότι πραγματικά τηρείτε την αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων».


----------



## eleftheria (Sep 20, 2011)

Το κείμενο αφορά την αυταπασχόληση. Πώς ταιριάζει λοιπόν η "αρχή των ίσων αποστάσεων" με την αυταπασχόληση;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2011)

Είναι δηλαδή σύμβουλος ή υπεργολάβος και απαιτείται να αποδεικνύει την αμεροληψία του, σωστά;


----------



## eleftheria (Sep 20, 2011)

Δεν πρόκειται για αμεροληψία, αλλά για το ότι είναι εντάξει απέναντι στις βρετ. υπηρεσίες φόρων και δασμών, και δεν κρύβει τίποτα παράνομα εισοδήματα από εργασίες που δεν έχει δηλώσει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

«you will need to consider the perception of some or all of the following by your clients»

Μα αφού λέει ότι οι ίσες αποστάσεις κρίνονται από αυτά που πιστεύουν οι πελάτες.


----------



## eleftheria (Sep 20, 2011)

Μπορεί να φταίει η κούρασή μου, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το συσχετισμό των ίσων αποστάσεων με τις απόψεις των πελατών. Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι εντάξει απέναντι στις υπηρεσίες φόρων και δασμών: ό,τι δηλώνει ότι κάνει, αυτό να κάνει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2011)

Δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ ότι αγγλόφωνοι μπορεί να βασίστηκαν στην αρχική σημασία της έκφρασης (την γκάμα των σημασιών από τις ίδιες αποστάσεις ως τη διαφάνεια των δοσοληψιών) και να την επέκτειναν στη διαφάνεια των δοσοληψιών έναντι των εισπρακτικών αρχών. Το λέω επειδή είναι τόσο σαφής η σωματική διάσταση τού _at arm's length_.


----------



## Themis (Sep 20, 2011)

Ελευθερία, μπορείς βέβαια να κρίνεις το όλο απόσπασμα λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και τη συνέχεια. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάντως, εκείνο που λέει είναι: για να είναι σε θέση η αρμόδια υπηρεσία να διαπιστώσει ότι πράγματι τηρείτε τις απαιτούμενες αποστάσεις. Όχι κολλητιλίκια δηλαδή.


----------



## eleftheria (Sep 20, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ. Θα τα ξανασκεφτώ με φρέσκο μυαλό σήμερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2013)

Ας δώσω άλλο ένα παράδειγμα εφαρμογής:

[...] _There are two views of the level of managerial pay. One is that it results from arms-length contracting in a tight market for managerial talent._ [...]

Εδώ θα ταίριαζαν τόσο οι_ διαφανείς_ όσο και οι _ανταγωνιστικές διαπραγματεύσεις_...

Edit: Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, είναι δύσκολη η διαφάνεια σε μια αγορά όπου σπανίζει κάτι (εδώ: οι ταλαντούχοι μανατζαρέοι). Άρα, ανταγωνιστικές (όχι στημένες) διαπραγματεύσεις.


----------



## cougr (Feb 27, 2013)

Ίσως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να προσθέσουμε και τον ορισμό τής έκφρασης «_σε καθαρά εμπορική βάση_» (η οποία προαναφέρθηκε από την Όλι, post 11 ) όπως παρέχεται στον ιστότοπο του Taxheaven.gr (παρ:44)

Συναλλαγή σε καθαρά εμπορική βάση είναι μια συναλλαγή μεταξύ μερών που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη ή ειδική σχέση που να κάνει τις τιμές της συναλλαγής μη αντιπροσωπευτικές των συνθηκών που επικρατούν στην αγορά. Η συναλλαγή υποτίθεται ότι είναι μεταξύ μη συνδεδεμένων μερών, που το καθένα ενεργεί ανεξάρτητα.


----------

